
Grand Supercycle - bjshepard
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_supercycle
======
bjshepard
"The idea of a Grand Supercycle bear market may be interpreted to suggest that
mankind will never learn from its past mistakes, or become self-aware in a
macro-economic sense. The historical study presented in David Hackett
Fischer's The Great Wave (Oxford University Press, 1999), however, presents a
meticulously argued case that the periodic crises in human history are
becoming steadily less volatile, which suggests that some kind of species-wide
learning is occurring."

